# Hello from me :0)



## sunnyJen (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just thought I would introduce myself 
I am a wannabe surrogate, with a long way to go yet 

I decided that it is something I really want to do . I have watched and supported my brother and SIL try for 3 years for a baby, and whom are actually having her eggs retrived *tommorow* and then having my brothers sperm injected direct into the egg before being popped back in hopefully on Friday, and then a nail biting wait to see if at least one has implanted :0) Sorry I am not too familiar with all the abbrieviations myself. They live in France, as my SIL is french, and so far so good :0) I have everything crossed for them, this is everything to them  My brother has a low count, he has less than half million ratio.... again I am not sure the correct jargon for all this.. 

After a LOT of soul searching and talking, and researching, I have decided I want to help someone out there :0) When in the past in conversations fertillity would be spoken about in general and I have always been one to say " I would have a baby for someone else, its something I would feel be blessed to be given the chance to do"

I started looking in to it in Early 1997, and was quite rightly advised to complete my family first, I was a young mum myself and thought I would know it all! LOL! But the advice turned out to be some of the best I have got! I am now blessed with a daughter and son, and the joy they have given me is inmeasurable, I really want to help someone else have that joy, I really want to give that gift, the yearning inside my heart to do this is so powerful! Even I am amazed! LOL

I am a forces wife and we are posted abroad at the moment, we move back to the UK next year, so I am going to hopefully take my time, research some more, talk some more, and really hope to be able to help someone next year.

My D.H is supportive but has a lot of questions, his main concern is if the new would be mum and dad pulled out... but after talking and reading around, I see that is very RARE, but I guess it would be important for him to be involved as much as poss too so that he could feel re-assured, I am sure over time more questions will arise.

Wow! I am so sorry I have just seen the length of my first post! LOL I will leave you all in peace now and hope that I have not bored you too much! LOL

Please pray for my brother and sil :0) Thank you all.
Hugs
xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Sunnyjen

Welcome to the Surrogacy part of Fertility Friends. 

I am Jayne, mum of 4 wonderful children.

I have been a surrogate mother twice and hope to help a third couple later this year.

You sound as though as have already thought about surrogacy a great deal. Feel free to ask us any questions. Also good luck to your brother and SIL with their IVF attempt.

Jayne


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome Jen !!

We are all here if you need any questions answering !!

I have been a surrogate for 1 couple but we never got tothe giving birth statgs 

I am now looking for a new couple though.

T xx

p.s. - good luck to your bother and sil !!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello sunnyjen and welcome to FF, 
It's lovely to hear your story about how you thought about being a surrogte mother for some lucky couple  

I do hope your bro & sil have much luck with their IVF, do let us jnow hoiw things go, ask any questions you may have and we will all be more than happy to help where we can or just get in-touch for a chat 
Lots of Love
Sam
x


----------



## sunnyJen (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello all again  

Thank you so much for the warm welcome. I have to admit to being a lurker for a while as it's so nerve racking taking the plunge and saying hello   But I am glad I did!

I have been thinking about joining an agency, but not totally sure on this, as I could not start activley going forward until next year, but on the other hand I want to get to really know the new mummy and daddy and they me before we activley move forward and I expect that to take a lot of time, when do you guys think would be about the right time to start looking / joining an agency?

Its amazing to read all your stories on this section, I am so glad I joined 

Hugs
Jenny


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jen, 
You sound as though you have given surrogacy a lot of thought, which is good, because it is not for everyone.
It is wise to do lots of research before you make a decision, and perhaps join an organisation.
There are 2 main organisations in the Uk SurrogacyUK who I am a member of www.surrogacyuk.org and COTS.
Surrogacy UK hold regular get togethers in different parts of the country, and you would be welcome to come along to one and meet other surrogates and IP's Intended Parents in a relaxed and friendly atmosphere. There is lots of information on their website and a message board, which is very friendly and informative.
Good Luck to your brother and sister in law.
All the Best 
EJJB
  x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi there Jen and a big (belated!) WELCOME from me too  
Firstly I would just like to thank you for considering being a surrogate and helping a couple such as ourselves - all you surros are such special people   
As regards joining up with COTS or SUK, if you are not in the UK at the moment, it may be easier to wait until you are back here (you will need introductory meetings/blood tests, etc. doing, probably less hassle doing that from the UK) - it seems that anyway for many surros things happen really quickly once they have joined up, so I'm sure there wouldn't be a big delay for you. In the meantime, you can always post on the public sections of both groups websites, and also on the independant surros site (UK Surrogacy Friends - best do a search for this one, as I can't remember the addy   ) as well as on here of course! So you can get to know some of the people in the surrogacy world before you get back. Also if you can get back here for any of the SUK get-togethers they are well worth going to, and you and DH can attend as non-members.
Hope all is going well for brother and sil  

Best wishes (and hope the weather is better where you are than it is here   )
Love Jaq


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

sunnyjen  ,

I just wanted to say hello & welcome you to the FF boards, I'm sure you'll love it here & will probably soon get adicted like many of us have!  

I know you are saying you would like to start your surrogacy next year but maybe now would be a good idea to join SUK or COTS as like here you can ask questions, make lots of friends & meet lots of other surro's & IP's on the boards. Then maybe if there was a couple on their that you would like to get to know more you could perhaps chat online & get to know each other better before meeting up next year
I'm a member of SUK, there policy is friendship 1st surrogacy second. Their boards are great too & we have lots of friendly get togethers too that you are welcome to attend next year, where you can gather information & advice from other people that have gone through or going through what you are intending to do. You don't need to be a member to attend, anyone & everyone is welcome.   Your DH & children would be made welcome too, there will be other men there so your DH may find it useful to chat to other men in the same boat!

Good luck to your brother & SIL, I hope all goes well for them 
I wish you all the best of luck with your journey too when the time comes.  

Please do feel free to as questions on the board, no need to feel nervous - none of us bite!  

Lots of  
Lee
xxx


----------



## sunnyJen (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello all again :0)
Thank you so much for the lovely welcome :0) I have really enjoyed reading this board 

I have joined SUK as a non-member for now and I am so very impressed with the help and information I have received from them :0) I hope to get to a few GT's over this year and then send all my paperwork in at the end of the year when I will be in the UK to commit properly :0) But I thought it would be great to start talking to people, learning more and making lots of new like-minded friends )

If any of use SUK, my name is bediboo there :0) I wish everyone so much love and hope in their own journey's :0)

Oooh, as for my brother and SIL, they managed to collect 16 eggs, and they are popping 2 back in today :0) I am waiting to hear how well the fertizliation process went and how positive the clinic seem for them :0)

I have already thought about offering for them, but there is "nothing wrong" with my SIL, she is young, fit and able to get pregnant and stuff, its my brother where the "problem" lies ( I hate using those words :0( ) his sperm count is below half a million, and he was told that it was natures way of telling him he should never have kids :0) We are all just thankful that we live in this era where science can help create life :0)

Hugs all.
Jenny
x


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

sunnyjen  

I've welcomed you on SUK but didn't realise who you are but do now so I will say hello to you on there again now I know who you are!  

Everyone on the SUK boards are lovely, I know you'll make loads of friends & will soon become addicted! lol
Whilst chatting to people on there you may even meet some prospective IP's that you fancy working with next year, you could use that time to 'get to know' them which would speed things up for you next year if thats what you want. I know when I finally decided that I wanted to do surrogacy I couldn't wait to get started. After several months of getting to know my IP's we're now in the 'trying' process, it is our 2nd attempt this month. All of our friends on FF & SUK have been wonderful, they got us through our   last month & helped us keep positive this month.   

I look forward to meeting you at a SUK GT next year.  

Lots of  
Lee
xxx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jen, Bediboo,
Now I know who you are on SUK. 
Continued good wishes to your brother and SIL.
EJJB
  x


----------



## Daisydoo (Feb 26, 2006)

Hiya sunnyJen ! 

Welcome to the boards....I know you will get loadsa support from everyone on here and on SUKs. 
My dh and I are first time IPs and fingers crossed in the second month of trying - with our surroangel we are getting everyones support and Im sure you will do so too...
  
Love Tanyaxxxx


----------

